

SendHub (YC W12) Lets You Send Mass SMS to Students, Clients - ashrust
http://mashable.com/2012/03/21/sendhub/

======
mrtrombone
What's the unique proposition with this? In NZ this is already very common
with Universities, Dominos etc. Is it just a market that SendHub wants to
contest in or does SendHub bring something new to the table (or is this
difficult in the US?)

------
joeblau
This looks awesome. My friend had an idea for something like this, but It's
not this clean.

